# 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??



## FraudanalystMunich (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte,

ich habe eine Frage zu o.g. Festnetznummer 039124xxx! Ich werde seit Tagen von dieser Nummer (unterdrückt, hab sie aber von meinem Netzanbieter nach Schilderung des Falles bekommen) angerufen :wall: Die Calls dauern immer nur wenige Sekunden. Es hört sich dann immer so an als ob ich Telefongespräche von fremden Leuten mithöre. Hat jemand Ahnung was das sein kann??

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Wenn man die Nummer selbst mit unterdrückter Nummer anruft, ist sie nicht erreichbar. Wie dein Netzbetreiber auf die unglaublich unseriöse Idee kommt, dir die Nummer einfach so mitzuteilen, erstaunt mich.
Ziehe bitte in Betracht, dass es sich hierbei auch um die falsche Nummer eines unbeteiligten Dritten handeln könnte. Denke außerdem daran, dass womöglich technische Probleme  bei der Weiterleitung/Verteilung der fremden Anrufe zu dem Phänomen führen könnten. Man sollte den Fall dem Stördienst seines Providers mal melden  (genaue Angabe der Verbindungszeit).


----------



## DerMarkus (7 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Seit dieser Woche habe ich das Problem auch. Beim ersten Mal war ich wohl nicht zuhause, hab zurück gerufen, Nummer ist nicht vergeben. Heute morgen um 8 Uhr wieder ein Anruf, nachdem ich lediglich "Ja" gesagt hatte, wurde aufgelegt. Danach noch ein Anruf, ich habe gar nichts gesagt, nach 20 Sekunden wurde aufgelegt. Beim letzten Anruf war die Nummer unterdrückt, die beiden Male davor war sie sichtbar. Ich werde die Nummer hier nicht anonymisieren, denn wenn es sich um einen Fall von Betrug und/oder Belästigung handelt und wir den Fall aufklären wollen, müssen wir in der Lage sein, die Nummern zu vergleichen. Bei mir lautete sie 0391242482xxx.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Ich tippe auf schlecht organisiertes Callcenter.
Es werden zuviele "Kunden" zu schnell angewählt (Dialer) und können mangels Masse (CCAs) nicht durchgestellt werden.


----------



## DerMarkus (7 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Von einem schlecht organisierten CallCenter gehe ich nicht aus, da bei den Anrufen, die ich erhalte, niemand spricht und außer dem Atmen des Anrufers niemand im Hintergrund zu hören ist. Sollte das häufiger und zu noch "außergewöhnlicheren" Zeiten passieren, werde ich Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Belästigung stellen. Ich kenn da nix.


----------



## CatCooper (13 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Mir gehts genau so. Das scheint also doch kein Zufall zu sein.
Könnte ich erfahren aus welcher Region ihr kommt und ob ihr eure Nummer im Telefonbuch zu stehen habt, bzw. welchen internetanbieter ihr habt ?

Vielleicht hängt das irgendwie zusammen.

Region: Berlin
Telefonbucheintrag: Nein
Internetanbieter: 1&1


LG Cat


----------



## CatCooper (13 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Ich noch mal ... ca. 5 Minuten nach dem Anruf (mit der oben genannten Nummer) rief mit unterdrückter Nummer die Telekom an um uns als Kunden abzuwerben.

Ich weiss nicht in wie weit das im Zusammenhang steht, aber vielleicht könnte es nützlich sein.

LG Cat


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Habe eben auch von der nummer nen anruf bekommen, keiner dran, bzw. aufgelegt! 
Ca. 1 Minute Später hab ich nen Anruf von ner Kabel BW Mitarbeterin bekommen, sehr seltsam, die wollte mir Natürlich ein auf mich abgestimmtes TV-programm verkaufen!
Sehr dubios die ganze sache!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Nachtrag: Komme aus dem Enzkreis und der Anruf von, ich hoffe mal, Kabel BW war dann auch unterdrückt!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Sehr interessant - bei mir häufen sich in letzter Zeit auch diese Anrufe mit der Nummer 03912424(...) - ich abe zurückgerufen - die Nummer existiert angeblich nicht. Komischerweise bekomme ich wie vorhin auch beschrieben - einen Anruf mit unterdrückter Nummer von angeblich Unitymedia, die mir digitalTV oder Kino auf Abruf anbieten wollen blabla. 

Irgendetwas komisches läuft hier ab - jedenfalls ist das nicht legal!!! Man sollte dieser Sache nachgehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



CatCooper schrieb:


> Mir gehts genau so. Das scheint also doch kein Zufall zu sein.
> Könnte ich erfahren aus welcher Region ihr kommt und ob ihr eure Nummer im Telefonbuch zu stehen habt, bzw. welchen internetanbieter ihr habt ?
> 
> Vielleicht hängt das irgendwie zusammen.
> ...




Hallo Leute,
hatte gestern das gleiche Problem, Anruf in Abwesendheit - Rückruf: "Kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer..."
Die Nummer ist auch nicht aus Berlin, sondern aus dem Raum Magdeburg (s. Link)

Vorwahl 039


----------



## elysian (23 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

hallo zusammen,

exakt dasselbe phänomen tritt bei mir ebenfalls auf - und das seit etwa 2 wochen (7.8.2008 zum ersten mal). bis dato von etwa 6 verschiedenen rufnummern auf dem selben nummernkreis: 03912424820-XX.

ich habe einen analogen anschluß der t-com und einen 1&1 telefon/dsl vertrag. die anrufe passierten *auf dem analogen anschluß* - also lediglich über festnetz der t-com! ich gehe inzwischen von einem mißbrauch meiner daten aus.

nach dem letzten anruf habe ich mich bei t-com beschwert und die aussage bekommen, man könne selbst nichts unternehmen und mir geraten anzeige zu erstatten. nun, das werde ich tun. glücklicherweise kann ich durch die anrufliste meiner telefonanlage exakt nachweisen wann und wie oft diese anrufe passieren. außerdem strebe ich an herauszufinden, wie meine daten verbreitet wurden - meine festnetz-nummer kennt *niemand*, da ich weder einen telefonbuch-eintrag habe und selbst nur über VoIP telefoniere bzw. diese nummern verbreite.

cheers, thomas

p.s. jemand interesse an einer sammelklage? bitte per pm melden..


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



elysian schrieb:


> p.s. jemand interesse an einer sammelklage? bitte per pm melden..


 zu 1371. Mal 
es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## elysian (23 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



webwatcher schrieb:


> zu 1371. Mal
> es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


Servus, das ist zwar richtig - im allgemeinen aber dennoch die verbreitetere Begrifflichkeit. Und ob es nun als "Klage einer Interessengemeinschaft", "Streitgenossenschaft" oder - zugegeben vereinfacht - als Sammelklage bezeichnet wird, ist mir herzlich egal.

Rein begrifflich gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Entschuldige die Verwirrung.

Cheers, Thomas


----------



## Normalverbraucher (23 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



elysian schrieb:


> Und ob es nun als "Klage einer Interessengemeinschaft", "Streitgenossenschaft" oder - zugegeben vereinfacht - als Sammelklage bezeichnet wird, ist mir herzlich egal.


wow, da wirft  aber jemand munter die Begriffe in einen Topf und rührt kräftig drin rum. 
Das Grundsatzposting hat er garantiert nicht gelesen, sonst würde er nicht so einen 
halbgebildeten Unfug verbreiten. 
Kann jeden nur warnen , sich mit jemandem einzulassen, der nicht im Ansatz die juristischen
 Probleme verstanden hat


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Ich habe diese Nummer ebenfalls in meine Anruferliste gefunden.
Meine Nummer ist total unbekannt. Die hat nur meine Freundin.

Bin bei 1&1 und natürlich auch nicht im Telefonbuch.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner Fritz Box. VIele UNbekannte rufen seitdem hier an

	Datum 	Name / Rufnummer 	Telefoniegerät 	Eigene Rufnummer 	Dauer (hh:mm) 	 
[eingehender Anruf] 	29.08.08 17:24	unbekannt	Telefon 	Internet: 9188305	0:01	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	29.08.08 15:49	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	29.08.08 14:27	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	29.08.08 14:11	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	29.08.08 13:02	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	29.08.08 10:04	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	28.08.08 17:40	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	28.08.08 15:59	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	28.08.08 15:07	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf] 	27.08.08 22:37	02626925273	Telefon 	Internet: 9188305	0:12	
[eingehender Anruf] 	27.08.08 22:35	02626925273	Telefon 	Internet: 9188305	0:01	
[eingehender Anruf] 	26.08.08 19:49	unbekannt	Telefon 	Internet: 9188305	0:01	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	26.08.08 15:02	0391242482067		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	25.08.08 14:21	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00	
[eingehender Anruf in Abwesenheit] 	25.08.08 13:46	unbekannt		Internet: 9188305	0:00


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,


habe das gleiche Problem, pro Tag mindestens 2 Anrufe von 039124240, richtig nervig... werde wohl die Nummer vom Provider blocken lassen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,

also ich bekomme auch seid ca. 2 Wochen ständig Anrufe von dieser Nr, wobei bei mir nur die Zentralrufnr. übermittelt wird. Da die Anrufe auch teilweise am späteren Abend kommen bin ich extrem Sauer. Zudem kommen die Anrufe nicht auf meinem Festnetztanschluss, sondern auf meiner Mobilnr. die ausser bei meinem Arbeitgeber und unseren Kunden auch nirgens bekannt ist.

Bislang habe ich aber auch noch keine Anrufe von Unity Media bekommen, dafür 4 x in der Woche Werbung per Post...Grrr.

Leider habe ich keine Idee was man gegen diesen Verein machen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,
ich werde seit einer Woche auch mehrfach am Tag von dieser Nummer angerufen und es nerft, zumal ich auf dem Handy angerufen werde. Ich habe heute mit meinem Provider gesprochen, die können nichts machen. Was mich interessieren würde, da einige Einträge ja von August letzten Jahres sind, was habt ihr gemacht? Haben die Anrufe irgendwann aufgehört? Habt ihr Anzeige erstattet? Hat das etwas gebracht? Über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## johinos (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Vielleicht mal anrufen und fragen, was es mit der Rufnummer auf sich hat:
"0391-2424" - Google-Suche


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,
rufe ich die angezeigte Nummer zurück bekomme ich die Ansage "unbekannter Teilnehmer..."
Aber nach deinen Google Ergebnissen scheint ein Call Center dahinter zu stecken. )-:


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,

ich hatte letztens schon mal geschrieben das ich auf dem Handy von dieser Rufnr. belästigt werde.
Jetzt endlich hat sich auch mal jemand gemeldet. Die Dame sagte Sie sei von der O2 Kundenbetreuung. 
Das oder besser gesagt Ihr Problem war, das ich selbst bis vor kurzem für O2  gearbeitet habe.

Als ich Ihr sagte das ich den Namen Ihres Callcenters haben wollte, wirkte die Dame plötzlich sehr verunsicht und meinte nur das Sie mal eben Ihren Teamleiter holen müsse. Sie hat nur das Telefon nicht auf Stumm geschaltet und so bekam ich mit wie sie mit jemanden diskutierte. Genaues konnte man nicht verstehen. Plötzlich wurde aber der Höhrer auf die Gabel geschmissen und seitdem bekomme ich auch keine Anrufe mehr.

Ich habe mich danach über alte Kontakte bei O2 über die Firma beschwert und man hat mir zugesagt das man sich darum kümmern will.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Ich hab da vielleicht ne Lösung .. 

Google-Vorwahlensuche


Also demnach werden wir alle über eine Billig Nummer angerufen so dass es kein Nachweiß über eine andere Nummer gibt!

Das Heißt entweder will uns hier jemand ganz deutlich veräppeln oder aber es sind Call Center die über diese Nummer Anrufen!

Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe ist ..wieso Callen die über eine Provider Nummer wenn es doch eine sogenannte Festnetz Flat gibt!

Meine Nummer steht in keinem Tele Buch .. und zudem haben Sie nur Freunde und Bekannte!

Keiner sonst kennst die Nummer!

Ich finde es aber eine Frechheit wenn man um 06:00 Uhr Morgens von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und dann um kurz nach 10 schon wieder von einem dieser Anrufe Geweckt wird ... 

Das ist Deutschland leute ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Also habe auch das Gleiche Problem aber kann auch gleich sage das bestimmt ein Call Center dahinter steckt da Magdeburg (0391) sowohl Telekom,1&1 und viele andere mehr beherbergt die Firma wird bestimmt Walter Services sein da diese u.a. als Subunternehmer für 1&1 arbeiten. Ich werde jetzt auch erstmal die Nummer sperren lassen.

viele grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

habe mal nachgeschaut und wie ich schon schrieb steckt die Firma Walter dahinter da sie auch eine Telefonnummer hat die 03912424xxxx lautet also anrufen und Stress machen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Also ich habe bei Walter in Magdeburg angerufen und erreiche da niemanden, weil die Nummer, die man im Branchenbuch findet, nicht existiert. Rufe ich die Nummer an, die ich als "in Abwesenheit" im Display habe, ist dauernd belegt.
Ich werde nur am Handy angerufen, ca. alle 2-3 Wochen, Internet und Telefonanschluss nutze ich im Ausland (da ich nicht in D wohne). Tel.buch Eintrag auch im Ausland. keine ahnung, wie die mich gefunden haben. Zufallsgenerator? Gibt´s sowas?


----------



## grisu63 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen seltsame Anrufe mit folgenden Rufnummern:
030025555759
08914367251

Da wir Kunden aus diesen Vorwahlbereichen haben, haben wir auch versucht zurückzurufen.
Natürlich sind beide Nummern ständig besetzt.
In der Telefonanlage werden beide Nummern mit 003 bzw. 0089 geführt.
Scheinen also auf eine Auslandnummer umgeleitet worden zu sein.
Ist Dies schon einmal Jemanden passiert?


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Also als ehemaliger Wahlmagdeburger kann ich sagen dass die Nummer irgendwo aus der Stadt herkommt. Die Nummer kam mir auch seltsam bekannt vor, denn wählt man zwischen Vorwahl und Nummer eine 67 kommt man  zur Universitätsklinik. gibt denn die Telekom oder wer auch immer für die Nummernvergaben zuständig ist den betroffenen keine Auskuft woher die Nummer anruft?
wenn doch, sagt bescheid und ich fahr da mal vorbei, kenn mich dort recht gut aus. Sollten die Nummern Tatsächlich z.B. von nem Unirechner übers Internet angewählt werden bitte im Kontaktbüro der Uniklinik melden, und da stunk machen.

mfG Majo

P.S. die sache interessiert mich, also her mit den News


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



grisu63 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen seltsame Anrufe mit folgenden Rufnummern:
> 030025555759
> 08914367251
> 
> ...



Kann bestätigen, dass jeden Tag anrufe von den Nummern:
089 14367251 / 08914367251
und
030 25555759 / 03025555759
auf dem Display als Anrufe in Abwesenheit angezeigt werden
und bei Rückruf ständig besetzt ist!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Bei mir geht das jetzt auch schon ne Weile, dass ich von dieser Magedburger Nummer jeden Tag einmal angerufen werden, natürlich meistens zu meinen Arbeitszeiten. Habe dort auch schon angerufen und mich beschwert, habe auch eine e-mail an O2 geschrieben aber bislang noch keine Reaktion erhalten und werde nach wie vor angerufen :-(. Sollte jemand was erreichen... ich bin für jede Hilfe auch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,
wir haben eine Firma und bekommen seit Wochen täglich Anrufe von der Nummer 089/14367251.
Geht man ran spricht keiner oder man hört nur leichtes Surren und es wird aufgelegt. Habe auch schon bei einer anderen Seite viele gelesen, die Anrufe von dieser Nummer erhalten. Es geht hier angeblich um den Bund für Steuerzahler, die Geld von einem wollen. Die Bundesnetzagentur kann angeblich nichts dagegen unternehmen.
Es nervt wirklich tierisch, weil wir eine Firma haben und da geht man automatisch ans Telefon. Und es ist ohne diese Nummer schon oft genug
Was könnte man denn dagegen tun?
Ist übrigens eine Münchner Nummer, wir kommen aus Niederbayern, daher kenn ich die Vorwahl.

Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann bestätigen, dass jeden Tag anrufe von den Nummern:
> 089 14367251 / 08914367251
> und
> 030 25555759 / 03025555759
> ...



auch bei mir (im ostwestfälischen Bad Salzuflen - finden sich die beiden o.g. Rufnummern im Display : > Anruf in Abwesenheit


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Toll, dass es die Seite gibt. Also ich die Nummer gegooglet habe, kam ich hier drauf!
Ja, ich bestätige auch: beide Nummern rufen hier an
089-14367251 und 030-25555759!!!!
Sitze in München!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Kann bestätigen: 03025555759 und 08914367251. Bei Münster. Nervig, da wir einen geschäftlichen Anschluss haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

hallo, auch ich bekomme anrufe von der 08914367251. habe sie, nachdem ich auf diese seite gestoßen bin, in meiner fritz-box gesperrt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo, 

ich bin selber ähnlich ca. 15 mal in den letzten 
zwei Wochen angerufen worden, es klingelte jeweils ein oder 
zweimal, dann war aufgelegt, wenn ich abgehoben habe.
Nummern 089-14367251 und 030-25555759.

Heute meldete sich (angezeigte Nummer 089-14367251) 
eine Frau [ edit] , als Bund der Steuerzahler, Stuttgart. 
Ihr Auftraggeber sei ein Herr [ edit] (oder so ähnlich).

Beim Bund der Steuerzahler in Stuttgart e.V. 0711-76774-0
sagt ein Herr [ edit] , ihm sei keine Telefonwerbeaktion bekannt. 
Eine Frau [ edit] , ein Herr  [ edit] seien ihm ebenfalls nicht bekannt.

Er gibt die Beschwerde an den Vorstand Herrn [ edit]  weiter,
der sich Di 4.8.09 melden will.

Wenn man etwas gegen den Unfug unternehmen will:

Beim ORF (Österr. Rundfunk: news.ORF.at) findet man einen 
hilfreichen Hinweis mit notwendigen links zur 
deutschen Bundesnetzagentur:

Schärfere Gesetze gegen unerlaubte Werbung - futurezone.ORF.at

und vor allem: mit Wirkung vom 4.8.09 wird der 
gesetzliche Schutz gegen die ohnehin schon verbotene 
Telefonwerbung verstärkt.

Wenns hilft.

E S

*Modinfo:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*08914367251*

Hallo alle,

habe heute ebenfalls einen Anruf mit der angezeigten Nummer 089-14367251  erhalten. Habe jedoch nicht zurückgerufen . Meine Recherche führte mich hierher. 

Ich sitze im Stuttgarter Vorwahlraum.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo, auch ich bekomme anrufe von der 08914367251. habe sie, nachdem ich auf diese seite gestoßen bin, in meiner fritz-box gesperrt.



so, heute bekam ich einen anruf von folgender nummer: 000493025555759


----------



## ttttt (14 August 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

HALLO ?

ich denke, es REICHT doch jetzt, dass jeder, der Anrufe von diesen Nummern erhalten hat,
dies hier protokolliert.

Hat denn dagegen bereits jemand weiterführende Informationen, was man dagegen unternehmen kann?

Vielen Dank aus Stuttgart.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hi! Habe ein Büro in Hannover. Heute kam ein Anruf von (089) 14367251. Einmal geklingelt und aufgelegt. Bei Rückrufen nur Besetzzeichen.
Habe all die Meldungen hier gelesen und frage mich und euch alle: Was beabsichtigt eigentlich die anrufende Seite? Was ist hier der Sinn dieser Sache?
Gruß an alle,
L.


----------



## Hans1111 (26 August 2009)

*AW: 089 14367251 und 030 25555759*

HAbe auch in der letzten Zeit während meiner Abwesenheit diese komischen Anrufe.
Bei Rückruf immer besetzt. KAnn man diese Nr´n denn irgendwo sperren lassen?
Wer weiß da Rat ??

mfg hans


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Ich habe eben auch einen Anruf mit dieser Nr. (03025555759) bekommen und zurückgerufen, war auch der Besetztrufton...

LG 



grisu63 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen seltsame Anrufe mit folgenden Rufnummern:
> 030025555759
> 08914367251
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*089-14367251 und 030-25555759*

Nach der Münchener Nummer meldete sich bei mir jetzt auch diese Berliner Nummer - mit der gleichen Masche - abgebrochener Anruf und Dauerbesetzt-Zeichen.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was dahinter steckt?
LG aus Hannover!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Zum Thema "warum": 

Das sind "predictive Dialer" welche gleichzeitig 100 Nummern anrufen. Wer zuerst abhebt, hat "gewonnen". Der Preis ist ein Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter im Callcenter der einem dann tolle geschichten erzählt...

Ciao


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Und? Hat jetzt jemand eine Tip wie man diese Anrufe abstellen kann?
Ich habe einige Anrufe mit jeweils verschiedenen Telefonnummern erhalten - kann allerdings nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Rufnummern in der Fritz-Box sperren lassen. Zudem habe ich keine Lust bei jeder Telefonnummer nachsehen zu müssen, ob es nicht doch ein Anrufer war, der nicht aus einem Call-Center ist! Geht das euch nicht auch so???

Gibt es irgendeine Zentrale, aus der man seine Rufnummer für alle Call-Center sperren lassen kann? Es kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass man das so hinnehmen soll!!!

Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist bereits dabei, dises Methodik genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen und eventuell zu verbieten. 

[noparse]http://www.golem.de/0909/69688.html[/noparse]


Abhilfe, um von den listen der Callcenter zu kommen, könnte ein Eintrag in der entsprechenden Robinsonliste bringen. Aber daran halten müssen sich die Callcenter nicht. Als ich mich dort eingetragen habe, kamen danach spürbar weniger anrufe. Aber es dauert natürlich eine Weile, bis das ganze aktiv ist. 

[noparse]https://www.robinsonliste.de/[/noparse]

Ciao


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber daran halten müssen sich die Callcenter nicht.


Die illegalen und  das ist die Mehrheit  scheren sich ein feuchten Kehricht darum,
 speziell die, die Predictive Dialer einsetzen.
Bundesnetzagentur schaltet sich ein - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


> Eine neue Telefon-Software bei Callcentern sorgt bei vielen Verbrauchern für Ärger. Die so genannten Predictive Dialer können automatisch Hunderte von Kunden anwählen. Betroffene berichten von bis zu 250 Anrufen pro Tag.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch einen Anruf von einer Rufnummer erhalten (+49391/24243007). Am anderen Ende war nur ein Geräusch (wie stöhnen) zu hören. Es war zwar nur einmal dieser Anruf, aber wenn ich das hier so lese, macht es mich schon etwas nervös. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass es einmalig.


----------



## Tribble (25 September 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Siehe hier: 
Bundesnetzagentur geht gegen Einsatz von Callcenter-Anrufautomaten vor - Antispam e. V.

Ich hatte heute auch einen Anruf von dieser Telefonnummer - jedoch in Abwesenheit. 
Ein Prinzip habe ich in diesem Bezug: Ich gehe nicht ran, wenn ich die Nummer nicht kenne bzw. wenn mir die Vorwahl schon "merkwürdig" vorkommt - in diesem Fall: Ich kenne niemanden aus dem Vorwahlenbereich. 
Schauen wir, was da noch so kamen mag.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW:  Wer kann helfen??*

Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen seltsame Anrufe mit folgenden Rufnummern:
030025555759
08914367251

Da wir Kunden aus diesen Vorwahlbereichen haben, haben wir auch versucht zurückzurufen.
Natürlich sind beide Nummern ständig besetzt.
In der Telefonanlage werden beide Nummern mit 03 bzw. 089 geführt.
Scheinen also auf eine Auslandnummer umgeleitet worden zu sein.
Ist Dies schon einmal Jemanden passiert?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer kann helfen??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen seltsame Anrufe mit folgenden Rufnummern:
> ...
> 08914367251



08914367251 - who calls me?
interessant das ( zitierte?  ) Schreiben der Wattebäuschchenagentur vom 19 Jun 2009



> Unerlaubte Telefonwerbung
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Die Q-tips sind anscheind noch immer nicht nachgeliefert worden


----------



## srm71 (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: 039124xxx Wer kann helfen??*

Also ich wurde ca. 10 mal von der 039124243007 angerufen bzw. von deren dummen Wählcomputer. Beim 10.Mal ist es mir gelungen, schnell genug abzunehmen und es war die Kundenbetreuung von O2. Da die mir aber Tage zuvor schriftlich zugesichert haben, mich nicht mehr telef. zu belästigen, hakte ich nach. Die Dame wollte die Firma für die sie anrief nicht nennen. Erst als ich Walter Telemedien Magdeburg sagte, gab sie es kleinlaut zu. Sie wollte mir den nächsthöheren Tarif verkaufen und mußte meinen Unmut zur Kenntnis nehmen. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------

